# Pen Kit ID



## Lou Currier (Sep 7, 2016)

Does anyone know what pen kit this is?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

Lou, did you check the pen kit showcase thread? I think that one is in there.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2016)

That would be the Triton. Specifically the one pictured is Chrome w/ Satin Chrome accents. It's been a while since I made one, but I've made a number of Triton kits - it was my first foray into nicer kits. The accent band on the cap is what gives it away for me.

It uses the same tooling (drill bits, bushings) as everything else in the Jr. Gent II series. The upper tube is the same length as the Jr. Gent II, but the lower tube is a little shorter.

Colin mentioned the pen kit showcase thread - I do believe I provided pictures of this kit in that thread.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

It looks like a Berea Triton. There are a ton of combinations for plating available.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 7, 2016)

Didn't know there was a show case.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

Sprung said:


> That would be the Triton. Specifically the one pictured is Chrome w/ Satin Chrome accents. It's been a while since I made one, but I've made a number of Triton kits - it was my first foray into nicer kits. The accent band on the cap is what gives it away for me.
> 
> It uses the same tooling (drill bits, bushings) as everything else in the Jr. Gent II series. The upper tube is the same length as the Jr. Gent II, but the lower tube is a little shorter.
> 
> Colin mentioned the pen kit showcase thread - I do believe I provided pictures of this kit in that thread.



You did. That's where I found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Didn't know there was a show case.



Right here: http://woodbarter.com/threads/a-visual-catalog-of-various-pen-styles-available.19085/

It's in the stickied threads in this section of the forum. It's a nice listing. I have a few kits I've made recently that I don't think are in there that I should get some pictures of...


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks...a friend of mine has this pen and is having issues getting a refill that works with it. I have to get it from him to see what might be the problem with it. It is the fountain pen type.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Thanks...a friend of mine has this pen and is having issues getting a refill that works with it. I have to get it from him to see what might be the problem with it. It is the fountain pen type.



It _*should*_ accept a "standard international cartridge" -- available lots of places, such as ExoticBlanks.com (link) -- but I prefer using a converter which draws ink from a bottle. It lets me play with inks that aren't available (or aren't easy to find) in cartridges.

(Reason I wrote "should" is because there have been a couple of incidents reported on IAP of pens that either won't take the standard size cartridge into the nib section, or once it's on the nib section the rear end catches on the inside of the barrel and it won't screw in properly.)


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> It _*should*_ accept a "standard international cartridge" -- available lots of places, such as ExoticBlanks.com (link) -- but I prefer using a converter which draws ink from a bottle. It lets me play with inks that aren't available (or aren't easy to find) in cartridges.
> 
> (Reason I wrote "should" is because there have been a couple of incidents reported on IAP of pens that either won't take the standard size cartridge into the nib section, or once it's on the nib section the rear end catches on the inside of the barrel and it won't screw in properly.)



Lately I've run into that a couple times, Depending on who your cartridge supplier is some are larger in diameter at the back end and clearance has been an issue. Occasionally I have chamfered the inside edge of the ring the nib section screws into prior to assembly and that has corrected it but that means checking every one prior to assembly for cartridge fit.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Lately I've run into that a couple times, Depending on who your cartridge supplier is some are larger in diameter at the back end and clearance has been an issue. Occasionally I have chamfered the inside edge of the ring the nib section screws into prior to assembly and that has corrected it but that means checking every one prior to assembly for cartridge fit.



Don't have that problem with kitless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Don't have that problem with kitless.



Nope, you don't. I'm tempted to reach out to you, give you a blank check (Within Reason) and have you put together the taps and dies I'll need to go that way. I just haven't had time to sit down and figure all that out yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Nope, you don't. I'm tempted to reach out to you, give you a blank check (Within Reason) and have you put together the taps and dies I'll need to go that way. I just haven't had time to sit down and figure all that out yet.



I've been thinking about taking that same step, and Duncan was a LOT of help in answering some questions I had (and some I hadn't thought of yet.) I'd have already taken that step, but every time I start getting some money set aside for it, I go and spend it on something else!


----------

